# برنامج لحصر كميات الحفر والردم



## شريف سعيد (23 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل تريد حصر كميات الحفر والردم فى اعمال الطرق
ام هل تريد رسم خطوط الكنتور والتعامل معها
ربما تريد رسم بروفيل للطريق
او حتى عمل موديل مجسم( ثلاثى الابعاد) للطريق
واكثر من ذلك بكثير
اذا عليك بهذه الاداه او البريمج
CadTools​البرنامج 99% مجانى 
الحجم شاملا ملف الشرح(انجليزى) وملف التحديث اقل من 13 ميجابايت
يحتاج الى برنامج الاوتوكاد وهو يدعم الاصدارات من 2000 الى 2011 ما عليك الا ان تختار رقم الاصداره الخاصه بالاوتوكاد من داخل اعدادت البرنامج
الى الاخوه مستعملى الفيستا بعد التنصيب كليك يمين على الايقونه الرئيسيه للبرنامج وrun as administrator
وهذا هو رابط البرنامج:http://www.glamsen.se/Download/CadTools/cadtools.zipارجو من الجميع الدعاء لى ولوالدى وللمؤمنين​


----------



## abdo hanafy (24 أبريل 2010)

اين الشرح يالغالي


----------



## mostafammy (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف سعيد (24 أبريل 2010)

اخى الغالى الشرح فى ملف pdf المتضمن فى الملف المضغوط


----------



## شريف سعيد (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
عدم وجود ردود كثيره دليل على ان الرابط شغال 
بس كنا عايزين نعرف راى الاخوه فى البرنامج


----------



## ali992 (26 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا
سأقوم بتجريبه للتأكد بإذن الله 
بارك الله بك و بوالديك و رزقكم **الجنة **و جميع المسلمين 
*


----------



## شريف سعيد (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الدعاء الجميل ولك مثله ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (28 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير جارى تحميل البرنامج وإن شاء الله سوف يتم تجربته


----------



## عبدالله مرزوق (28 أبريل 2010)

اللهم اغفر له و لوالديه و للمؤمنين


----------



## فؤاد (22 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور يالغالييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## kemier (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوووور وربنا يجازيك كل خييير انشاء الله


----------



## م الجراني (23 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## narutokon (23 مايو 2010)

machkour


----------



## hany_meselhey (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير جارى التجربة


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ شريف السعيد ممكن تعلمني كيف اضيف البرنامج للوتوكاد


----------



## NOORALDIN (24 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## waleed sayed (24 مايو 2010)

زادك الله من علمه


----------



## حسام عبد الله (24 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الرسام الصغير (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج وجارى التحميل والتجربة


----------



## عزت محروس (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجارى التحميل والتجربة


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 مايو 2010)

*البرنامج جيد وشغال 100%100*

أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذا الرنامج ... الله يجزيك الخير
قمت بتحميل البرنامج وجربته وشغال تمام 100%100 وشكرا لك مرة أخرى
مع تحياتي​


----------



## شريف سعيد (25 مايو 2010)

الى جميع الاخوة اللى شرفونى بالتعليق واكرمونى بالدعاء جزاكم الله خيرا ولكم مثله وزيادة ان شاء الله .
بالنسبة لطلب الاخ عطية ابو الشيخ فالبرنامج لا يتم اضافته للاوتوكاد ويتم تنصيبه مستقل- حيث انه ليس ليسب-لكن فقط تفتح الوتوكاد وتفتح البرنامج معاه


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
وغفرالله لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## el-saadany (25 مارس 2011)

_بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء_


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (25 مارس 2011)

*بإختصااااار كتبت فأبدعت ؛ و نثرت مواضيعك هنا و هناك
**و تمايلت صور الكلمات و هى مرتدية كامل زينتها و فى أوج بهجتها**
قرأتها مراراً و لم أمِلُ بل إزددت إنبهاراً و إحتراماً لموضوعك الراقى
دعنى أخبرك سراً : " مواضيعك دائماً تجذبنى الى هناااااااا "
أعشق سحرها و قراءتها و المكوث بين ظلالها الوارفة
تقبل مرورى و سلامى و تحياتي
مع أطيب امنياتي لك بالتوفيق*​*دعاء*​*إلهي قد تحاببنا ومنك الحبُ والعهد*​*فنرجو فوقنا ظلاً حين الحر يشتد**
لنا ولأهلنا عفوٌ ومنك العفو يمتد*​*ومغفرة ومنزلة جنان مالها من حد*​


----------



## مزن محمود (25 مارس 2011)

جاااااااااااااااااري التحميل 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد علي العلي (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## كبل (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزمي حماد (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
واللهم ارحم والديك أحياء وأموات
​


----------



## M_EID74 (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## houssamfansah (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (3 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ شريف السعيد ممكن تعلمني كيف اعمل بالبرنامج والاتوكاد*
وقد فتحت الاتوكاد والبرنامج ولم اصل لشئ
عايز شرح مبسط عربى لو امكن
وشكراااااااااااااااا​


----------



## عبادة جلال (3 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## تماضرالناصر (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## z-20-1-h (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر1


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووو وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed_567 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجاازيك كل خير على هذا البرنامج الف شكر وجارى تحميله


----------

